# Dragon ID



## BigDaddyO (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Guys. Work mate spotted this dragon recently around newcastle. 
Not something I'm familiar with. Any ideas.


----------



## saximus (Jun 16, 2014)

The body shape and pose definitely look like a Water Dragon. I don't think I've ever seen one that colour though


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wild albino water dragon?


Rick


----------



## animal805 (Jun 16, 2014)

Eastern water dragon about to shed?


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 16, 2014)

Deffinently looks and shaped like a water dragon but again never seen them in that colour


----------



## baker (Jun 16, 2014)

It is just a normal _Inetellagama lesueurii_, water dragon. The only reason it has the weird coloration is because it has been burrowing in red clay and that has stained the skin. Next time it sheds it will just go back to normal color.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## PythonLegs (Jun 17, 2014)

If you're in QLD, it may be one of our rare, red form water dragons, all thnks to our environmental laws...


http://www.projectnoah.org/spottings/7755037


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 18, 2014)

PythonLegs said:


> If you're in QLD, it may be one of our rare, red form water dragons, all thnks to our environmental laws...



Certainly looks the part. I believe this guy was found somewhere around newcastle NSW but will double check.
Interesting little EWD either way. Cheers guys


----------



## ReptiBeck (Jun 18, 2014)

PythonLegs said:


> If you're in QLD, it may be one of our rare, red form water dragons, all thnks to our environmental laws...
> 
> 
> http://www.projectnoah.org/spottings/7755037



We live next to a creek/forest and the water is like this in some places. There are also tunnels and drains like pictured, with the gross orange water. I've seen one orange EWD but not as orange as the one pictured...the rest are normal coloured. Shame that even animals have to develop this sort of camo because of our own pollution...if that makes sense


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Reptiback*, I have seen just that colour water in storm water drains from factories. Ii stains everything it touches and where it falls any distance it produces a thick layer of dirty red bubbles. However I think baker probably has it correct. Judging by the nuchal crest and body shape I'd say you have a young female there *BigDaddyO* while the one shown by *PythonLegs* is a male.

Blue


----------

